

The 13th day of a month is more likely to be Friday than any other day - squeakynick
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/may32014/index.html

======
ColinWright

      > This tilt causes different parts of the Earth to be
      > nearer or further away from the Sun at different parts
      > of the orbit. It is this change of distance that causes
      > our seasons.
    

This is nonsense - it's not how close - the variation is negligible. What's
different is the projected surface area. That causes a change in the total
radiation influx per unit area. When tilted towards the Sun you get more
radiation per unit area than when "tilted away." I'm sure the rest of it is
reasonably accurate, but after a while I found myself thinking about other
things, so I didn't check everything thoroughly.

~~~
squeakynick
Doh! You are correct of course. I'll fix the article later this evening and
update. Thanks for bringing it to my attention. /\/ick

------
stansmith
Spooky

